# Slammer!



## Lloyd the redneck (Jan 14, 2017)

So I got an insert last fall and slammed it in , the guy I got it from said he heated his house with it and it had no chimney connection. Worked great. I was planning to line my chimney eventually but last night I decided to read the label, and came up with this 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
   I have a 3' section of 8" on it to get it up into the chimney. Obviously times have changed and we know better. But if the stove says don't do it then ???


----------



## bholler (Jan 14, 2017)

Lloyd the redneck said:


> But if the stove says don't do it then ???


It is still against code this is one of the few cases where code overrides manufacturers instructions


----------



## rwhite (Jan 14, 2017)

Seems pretty simple. Code says to do it a certain way, manufacturer says not to... basically it can't be installed to code, therefore it can't be used.  That would be my interpretation if I were an inspector.


----------



## Lloyd the redneck (Jan 14, 2017)

Well my house is a 79 model and that insert is a 80 so I'm just gonna roll with that's the way it was. One day I'm gonna put in a liner but using wood to save money only works if you don't spend any


----------



## rwhite (Jan 14, 2017)

Lloyd the redneck said:


> Well my house is a 79 model and that insert is a 80 so I'm just gonna roll with that's the way it was. One day I'm gonna put in a liner but using wood to save money only works if you don't spend any


So it's usually the standard that if something remains unaltered the code that was in effect at the time of construction applies. Basically your not required to go through your home and change everything just because code updates. The caveat is that insurance companies can require code updates before they underwrite you, Most times any modifications  (especially those requiring a permit) will require code updates. So if something were to happen and that insert wasn't on your policy I would expect the insurance company to deny any claims.  But there aren't going to be any code police coming to knock on your door.


----------



## Lloyd the redneck (Jan 14, 2017)

Very true. I really would like to get a new epa insert and liner ect. But that money would take a long time to get back


----------



## RandyBoBandy (Jan 14, 2017)

Still cheaper than building a new house.


----------



## rwhite (Jan 14, 2017)

Lloyd the redneck said:


> Very true. I really would like to get a new epa insert and liner ect. But that money would take a long time to get back


Doesn't have to be new. Scrounge Craigslist long enough and I'll bet you can find a good EPA insert. My 1st one was a Osburn 1600 that I picked up for $300. By the time I bought and installed the liner and re-did the hearth I was in it about $1k or so. Cutting my own wood I broke even in about 6 months vs burning NG.


----------



## rwhite (Jan 14, 2017)

https://stcloud.craigslist.org/hsh/5956075761.html

https://stcloud.craigslist.org/for/5931221629.html

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/for/5957919480.html

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/hsh/5908776051.html

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/hsh/5950885303.html

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/hsh/5932059452.html

Just a few, they are out there.


----------



## bholler (Jan 14, 2017)

Lloyd the redneck said:


> Well my house is a 79 model and that insert is a 80 so I'm just gonna roll with that's the way it was. One day I'm gonna put in a liner but using wood to save money only works if you don't spend any


regardless of whether you are required to change it or not slammers are unsafe to run and a real pita to clean properly.  And by the way in most areas if it was installed before the code requirement you are not required to change it but that does not by any means say that you shouldn't change it.  But the fact that you installed it that way last fall means there is no way at all that you are grandfathered in you are in violation of code and your insurance company may have a big problem with that.


----------



## Lloyd the redneck (Jan 14, 2017)

My insurance guy holds all the policy's for my whole family and they cover the insert and stove in the shop. In my area nobody burns wood for main heat, flat land prairie with cottonwood shelter belts. I can't find any around me , yes there are some by the cities but meh. Try to stay away from populated areas. A liner is in the budget for this fall. Just not now


----------



## bholler (Jan 14, 2017)

Lloyd the redneck said:


> My insurance guy holds all the policy's for my whole family and they cover the insert and stove in the shop.


does he know you completely and knowingly ignored the code requirements when installing it?   How is your policy worded with regards to the wood burners?  Not sure what being in a city versus rural has to do with burning your house down or the risk of co poisoning.  I dont think population density has any bearing on those dangers


----------



## cookin2night (Jan 15, 2017)

I would get a co tester if you don't have one. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

